# Ijoy 40A 3000mah 20700 4 leg version only 20A - Mooch



## Dubz (14/11/17)

Bottom Line: iJoy now has two versions of their “40A 3000mAh” 20700 battery, both in the same wrap. The original one has five “legs” coming down from the top contact and was rated at 30A 3000mAh by me.

This newer version of the “40A 3000mAh” battery has four “legs” coming down from the top contact. Unfortunately it is a hugely overrated, poor performing battery.

The voltage sag for this 4-leg cell version is a lot greater which results in about 30% less vaping time at moderate power levels (versus the 5-leg cell).

While both versions of this cell are on the market now, and using the same wrap, iJoy has stated that they will be using a different wrap soon for the 4-leg version. iJoy has also stated that the 4-leg version will not be sold separately in the future and will only be included in their kits. The 5-leg version will continue to be sold separately.

iJoy has also told me that they are working to lower the internal resistance of this cell. This will bring its performance closer to that of the 5-leg version. Once they release the updated 4-leg cell, with the new wraps, I will retest them.

The white top ring insulator of this cell is card stock, i.e., paper, like the 5-leg version. It is quite thin though. Pay extra attention to the top of these cells if your charger is a tight fit or your mod damages cell wraps.

I am rating this version of this iJoy cell at 20A and 2800mAh. Its maximum vaping amps (MVA) limit is 25A, limited by voltage sag.

The diameter of the 4-leg version ranged from 20.42mm - 20.49mm. This includes the distinct bumps at the seams of the wrap. Four cells were measured.

The diameter of the 5-leg version ranged from 20.42mm to 20.48mm with five cells being measured. The 4-leg and 5-leg versions are essentially the same size.

A note…the capacity rating of the 5-leg version will also be lowered by me (probably from 3000mAh to 2800mAh) as additional experience with these cells, and other 2x700’s with their different chemistry, has made me realize this change is needed. This will affect the Efest, EBAT, and Ampking 20700’s too as they also use the 5-leg version of this cell. Their performance has not changed, just the rating I am giving them. More info in another post.

Several 4-leg cells were tested. I want to thank those who arranged to get samples of them to me, especially Evolution Vaping in the U.K. They expressed shipped cells to me here in New York City not once but twice after I realized I needed more cells to test. Thank you all!

Cell photos: 

Ratings Graphic: 

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/bench-test-results-ijoy-40a-3000mah-20700-4-“leg”-version-only-20a-28.833915/#post-20144551

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dubz (14/11/17)

This just pisses me off as i recently purchased 2 of these batteries. I wondered why the performance was so crap - now i do - i have the 4 leg version .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/11/17)

These batteries in general are the most over-hyped bullshit for regulated mods. My 18650s that are a year and half old last just as long and perform just as well as two of these that are brand new.


----------



## RichJB (14/11/17)

Dubz said:


> iJoy has also told me that they are working to lower the internal resistance of this cell. This will bring its performance closer to that of the 5-leg version.



Yes and I'm sure Ford are working to make the Kuga less likely to burst into flames. Nevertheless, it would be nice if consumers knew this before buying the product, not after. Same deal with Inawera reformulating its flavours without telling anybody. Consumers are going to find out. Trying to do it on the sly won't work. Disclosure up front is the way to do these things.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (14/2/18)

is there any vendor in CPT i can get this from brnad new?


----------

